# Terry's 2007 Pageant Of Pigeons Pics ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007PageantOfPigeons/

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures. I would have thoroughly enjoyed seeing them all in person.
Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im in te back of one of the pictures lol .

It was nice to finally meet you terry and the pond was fun . Stupied goose should have been more considerate and let us catch him, to stay with his mate. Good luck trying to catch him next time you go.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Im in te back of one of the pictures lol .
> 
> It was nice to finally meet you terry and the pond was fun . Stupied goose should have been more considerate and let us catch him, to stay with his mate. Good luck trying to catch him next time you go.


Yeah, Michael .. you kinda kept disappearing, or I would've gotten you up front in a photo!

It was terrific to meet you in person, and I hope you enjoyed the day as much as I did. The Pageant was terrific, but getting that goose and the duck that need help so badly was even better. I blew it with the mate of the injured goose .. I had two good chances to get him and I just didn't react quickly enough .. I'll blame it on my age and slower reaction time  Though .. I did pretty darned good with catching the injured goose!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, TERRY, those are some BEAUTIFUL PIGEONS!

Thanks for the pictures...

That sure looks like one big show!  

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Those are great pictures. It was a wonderful day topped off by the duck rescues. Can't get any better.

Let us know how the ducks are doing.

Will get the pictures my husband Jon took posted tomorrow. 
Yawning here. I'm dog tired.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are wonderful, Terry. Thanks for posting them.

Love the 'mirror image' of the two Capuchines (#41).

Looks like you guys had a great day. 

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!


That 'Scandaroon' really got me for some reason...so mysterious looking and improbable..!


Amazing Show..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Beautiful pictures, Terry. It really is a "pageant of pigeons" at this show. I was very partial to the 3rd bird myself and I *think* it's some type of tippler.

Beautiful birds all around, I can only imagine what such a show is like. T'was neat seeing the picture of George and Margaret though. It's always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful pics/video clip, Terry!

Thanks for sharing with us...and so quickly also!
I felt like I was at the show....great to see Margaret and George also...couldn't see Michael, though! Which one, which one???

Can't wait to see Margaret and George's pics also! 

Glad you guys had a great time and successful with your rescues!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!  Those are all such beautiful birds.

Congratulations George, that bird is beautiful!  

I love the Helmets in #27!  

Thanks for sharing the pics, Terry I'm betting you had a most enjoyable time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow o:
Looks like there wasn't a pigeon there that wasn't beautiful!
For some reason I like the Thief Pouters, especially #73. He looks like a big yellow canary, lol.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am just green with envy. The pigeons are all so beautiful. My favorites are the modenas and archangels. I would really love to see a modena in person.

George, congratulations on your win!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

There are some unusually beautiful pigeons out there. I see there were a couple of red heads there too. The colorings are just beautiful.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulation to George on the winning pigeon! You give me pigeon fever, Terry!!  I am even more in love with the Frillbacks than before. Those archangels are stunning, I don't think I've ever seen that color combo before. The little helmets are so cute. And that Scandaroon!! What in the world is up with that amazing creature?? In 43, 44 and possibly 45, those ones look like HawkEmu and Red girl, the Vienna tumblers, especially 44. It's so cool to see other pijies like them. Picture 47 has the best cartoon eyes. That Gaditano pouter is sure strange to see, I can't get the video to play but his picture is really something. And of course the Modenas and fantails are some of my favorites too. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting those, it looks like it was a great show...all the birds are beautiful.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone know what #32 is? Out of all of them, he takes my fancy the most. Such a beautiful little bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Congratulation to George on the winning pigeon! You give me pigeon fever, Terry!!  I am even more in love with the Frillbacks than before. Those archangels are stunning, I don't think I've ever seen that color combo before. The little helmets are so cute. And that Scandaroon!! What in the world is up with that amazing creature?? In 43, 44 and possibly 45, those ones look like HawkEmu and Red girl, the Vienna tumblers, especially 44. It's so cool to see other pijies like them. Picture 47 has the best cartoon eyes. That Gaditano pouter is sure strange to see, I can't get the video to play but his picture is really something. And of course the Modenas and fantails are some of my favorites too. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


You're right, MJ .. those are pics of Tumblers, but I lost track of the short faced, medium faced, long faced, etc. etc. etc. Some or at least one of those is a Vienna Tumbler. As per usual, I meant to diligently write down the breed of pigeon as I went, but also as per usual got too caught up in seeing all the birds. 

I'm starting to get people telling me "Well, # so and so is a such and such". I'll update the captions when I have some more of the breeds identified.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Does anyone know what #32 is? Out of all of them, he takes my fancy the most. Such a beautiful little bird.


I think it is a Modena with the feather pattern and/or color called Argent .. we need the experts to confirm or deny that bit of info .. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Personally, I was quite taken with the Archangels (as I always am), and also was thanking all higher powers that I did not have my wallet or checkbook with me when I came across the Old German Croppers that were for sale .. was also tempted with the Giant Hungarian House pigeons and thought of Brad when I saw a gorgeous pair of deep chestnut red/brown Runts. Then there were the Thief Pouters .. I am truly enchanted by those guys!  

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*wow*

 All the pigeons at the show were so hot. Love them all. ty 4 taking a pic of my Indain fantail.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> All the pigeons at the show were so hot. Love them all. ty 4 taking a pic of my Indain fantail.


Whoa, Debbie! That brown and white one was yours? If so, it is a looker and a half!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Great Pictures. Wish I lived Closer so i could Have Gone. I just Love Seeing all The Diffrent Breeds.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah, Michael .. you kinda kept disappearing, or I would've gotten you up front in a photo!
> 
> It was terrific to meet you in person, and I hope you enjoyed the day as much as I did. The Pageant was terrific, but getting that goose and the duck that need help so badly was even better. I blew it with the mate of the injured goose .. I had two good chances to get him and I just didn't react quickly enough .. I'll blame it on my age and slower reaction time  Though .. I did pretty darned good with catching the injured goose!
> 
> Terry


It was alot of fun. So many cool pigeons. I really want a Hungarian House Pigeon. Those look so awsome!

The park was fun too. Ive never seen that many birds come for one feeding. It was amazing. And you did an amazing job with catching the goose. And you can blame it on the goose . If he wanted to leave with his mate he would have letyou grab him .


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

upcd said:


> All the pigeons at the show were so hot. Love them all. ty 4 taking a pic of my Indain fantail.



I only saw two indian fantails. I should have entered one  that way im garanteed 3rd place lol j/k

You got champion right? I also have a picture of your fantail on my phone


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow - what a fantastic variety of fancy pigeons!! Thank you for sharing! Great photos - I'm impressed with your camera skills.

I am getting very excited for the Sturbridge, MA show coming up...hopefully the weather will cooperate so I can go.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's another that I really, really liked: http://www.rims.net/2007PageantOfPigeons/target61.html

and this one: http://www.rims.net/2007PageantOfPigeons/target35.html

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Great pictures! It's a lot of fun to see all of the different breeds. Wish I was closer so I could have gone too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds - what variety!!

I'm guessing the crowded cages (photo 21 & 22) were the sale pens.  Must be tough for the birds to be suddenly jammed together like that.

Any idea what breed photo 23 is? Such gorgeous coloring!

Those Show Racers (61 & 62) are GORGEOUS!!! (drool!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Beautiful birds - what variety!!
> 
> I'm guessing the crowded cages (photo 21 & 22) were the sale pens.  Must be tough for the birds to be suddenly jammed together like that.
> 
> ...


Yes, the little ones in the crowded cage were in the sale area. I don't know what #23 is but agree that the coloring is beautiful. I could be wrong, but I do believe that the LAPC had a rule of no more than 2 birds per cage .. assuming I am correct, then somebody was breaking the rules, or the birds were just there temporarily.

Terry


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Thanks Terry!*

Thank You Terry for sharing your pics with us. I've always wanted to get to the Pageant of Pigeons. Maybe I'll get there next year. I'm looking forward to going to the Grand National in Michigan on Jan 23,24, & 25.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sirpigeon said:


> Thank You Terry for sharing your pics with us. I've always wanted to get to the Pageant of Pigeons. Maybe I'll get there next year. I'm looking forward to going to the Grand National in Michigan on Jan 23,24, & 25.


Well, the Grand National should be quite a show too! Please take lots of pics and share them with us!

Terry


----------

